# Thread Dedicated to that moment you realized you chose the wrong motel



## HaShev

Post your stories here:
That moment you realized you chose the wrong motel
was  when your head hit the pillow & you heard a womans voice through the wall ask her boyfiend or husband "why were you flirting with the bartender?"
*because 5 or more hours of yelling and arguing that followed through the walls can't be tuned out by the air unit cranked up high.

That moment you realized you chose the wrong motel
was  when you realized why the motel check in clerk asked you if you had a dog. *Because hours of barking is not what you signed up for-& why ask people if you aren't gonna enforce it???

That moment you realized you chose the wrong motel
was  when you found the bathroom window open and no dry towels.

That moment you realized you chose the wrong motel
was  when you tried to avoid the bathroom, because that's where the bug infestation colony was mostly restricted to.

For my brother:
That moment he realized our family chose the wrong motel
was  when we were all given seperate floor rooms and he got the one with the smoke alarm going off non stop all night. *L*


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

When they told me they didn't have hourly rates


----------



## aaronleland

When there was a negro behind the front desk.


----------



## Cellblock2429

HaShev said:


> Post your stories here:
> That moment you realized you chose the wrong motel
> was  when your head hit the pillow & you heard a womans voice through the wall ask her boyfiend or husband "why were you flirting with the bartender?"
> *because 5 or more hours of yelling and arguing that followed through the walls can't be tuned out by the air unit cranked up high.
> 
> That moment you realized you chose the wrong motel
> was  when you realized why the motel check in clerk asked you if you had a dog. *Because hours of barking is not what you signed up for-& why ask people if you aren't gonna enforce it???
> 
> That moment you realized you chose the wrong motel
> was  when you found the bathroom window open and no dry towels.
> 
> That moment you realized you chose the wrong motel
> was  when you tried to avoid the bathroom, because that's where the bug infestation colony was mostly restricted to.
> 
> For my brother:
> That moment he realized our family chose the wrong motel
> was  when we were all given seperate floor rooms and he got the one with the smoke alarm going off non stop all night. *L*


/----/ When you're bone tired from work and driving all day in a strange city and you pull into the day rate motel right next to the normal motel by accident and when you realize the mistake the front desk won't refund your money and you end up sleeping in your clothes because you're afraid of what's in the sheets and head back to the office afraid to submit the receipt on your expense report because it's stamped DAY RATES VIBRATOR BED and ADULT VIDEOS across the top so you end up eating the cost of the room. You mean that moment?


----------



## HaShev

That moment you realized you chose the wrong motel:
The room has a turned down used bed without it's bed spread, a half drinken soda and earing by the TV, obviously someone sneeking back in the room after they checked out.  So they change your room and you spent all that money only to take a 3 hour nap and get the hell out of there to some drama with yapping about their jobs employees.  At check out, making them swear they don't attribute the other original room and it's missing comforter on your card.


----------



## HaShev

I've avoided a single lane off road motel called Bates Motel, but I'm sure if I did stop there, it would be listed here.


----------



## Cellblock2429

HaShev said:


> Post your stories here:
> That moment you realized you chose the wrong motel
> was  when your head hit the pillow & you heard a womans voice through the wall ask her boyfiend or husband "why were you flirting with the bartender?"
> *because 5 or more hours of yelling and arguing that followed through the walls can't be tuned out by the air unit cranked up high.
> 
> That moment you realized you chose the wrong motel
> was  when you realized why the motel check in clerk asked you if you had a dog. *Because hours of barking is not what you signed up for-& why ask people if you aren't gonna enforce it???
> 
> That moment you realized you chose the wrong motel
> was  when you found the bathroom window open and no dry towels.
> 
> That moment you realized you chose the wrong motel
> was  when you tried to avoid the bathroom, because that's where the bug infestation colony was mostly restricted to.
> 
> For my brother:
> That moment he realized our family chose the wrong motel
> was  when we were all given seperate floor rooms and he got the one with the smoke alarm going off non stop all night. *L*


/----/ That moment you realized you chose the wrong motel: When around 2 am and the door opens. A stranger comes in, throws his suitcase on the other twin bed and says, they are booked solid so we're sharing a room. I threw on my pants and made a bee line to the empty front desk and banged on the bell till someone came out. He said it was the motels policy to double up and no one has ever complained in all the years they've been open. I went back to my room to get my luggage and the other guy had put the latch on the inside so I couldn't get in. I threatened to call the police and finally the manager came up and told him to open the door. I grabbed my stuff and slept out in the car until daybreak. They still put the room charge on my CC and I fought it for 6 months but Visa wouldn't remove the charge.


----------



## OldLady

The moment you realize you chose the wrong motel:
Why didn't I see the school bus in the parking lot?
A junior high hockey team staying and my room was next to the "arcade" by the stairwell.


----------



## HaShev

The moment you realize you chose the wrong motel:
When my Father had the wrong floor and his card opened the wrong room's door.
Boy was that guy who's room it was p'o'd who walked in to see someone there.
Sure he would list that here if he was a poster. *L*


----------



## hadit

When I realized that the shelf and towel rack in the bathroom had radically different ideas about what constitutes level.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdk

When I found a bag of powdery white substence in the night stand.


----------



## TNHarley

Me and my buddy went to memphis one night to party. It just happened to be a grizzly game going on. We couldnt find a hotel anywhere. We stopped at 10 or more places..
Finally found some shitty motel for 50 bucks. We were like "fuck it" its only a few hours to sleep...
We got back around 3AM or so and saw a group of about 50 people standing in line in the street. I dotn slow down and drive through in the emergency lane and pull in. Before i open the motel door, i hear a gun shot and about 50 people running around like chickens with their heads cut off. I walk out and see a body lying in the road. Thats when we knew.. but im not done.
A couple hours later we were laying there and people started banging on both walls and the door at the same time. No shit. We were freaked out. The extasy we took didnt help. It finally stopped after about 10 minutes and we hauled balls out of there.


----------



## TNHarley

mdk said:


> When I found a bag of powdery white substence in the night stand.


If it was blow, you made the right choice.


----------



## mdk

TNHarley said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I found a bag of powdery white substence in the night stand.
> 
> 
> 
> If it was blow, you made the right choice.
Click to expand...


Beats me. I called the front desk, had it removed, and, made them discount my room. It was a shady motel, but beggars can't be choosers in a snow storm.


----------



## Care4all

When the room you rented on the beach stinks... and your cat is scared to death in the room and only will huddle in a corner in the bathroom shaking like a leaf in the wind, with a look on her face like there is dead bodies or ghosts in the room....!  

We checked out at 7 am the next morning and paid triple the price for another hotel that had a vacancy for the next 6 days...  our poor little kitty girl!  The trauma she went through!!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

The wife and I had left Padre Island National Seashore a bit to late and the weather was going to shit fast so we hit a cheap motel to weather the storm and drive back in the morning.
   Woke up at around two am. to take a leak...it was then I knew I had fucked up.
   There was four inches of water in the room from the deluge and I'd left my duffel with all our shit in it on the floor.


----------



## Cellblock2429

/----/ It didn't happen to me, but my friends stayed in a little place in Myrtle Beach. When they got up the next morning the parking lot and lawn were covered in gators. They called the front desk and were told to just stay in the room til the gators left. As if it was perfectly normal.


----------



## Jarlaxle

When you realize you paid $200 for no parking garage, no soap, no towels, no shampoo, no coffee...and a bum hits you up for a sandwich when checking out.

The Benchmark Hotel in Memphis-avoid!


----------



## HaShev

You know you chose the wrong motel when 
when even Mike Rowe (of Dirty Jobs)
refuses to stay there.

You know you chose the wrong city to vacation, when even Sen. Cory Booker calls it a Sh*thole.


----------

